# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Правила, которые по мнению мужчин должны знать все женщины

## Irina

*Правила, которые по мнению мужчин должны знать все женщины.*

1. Если ты думаешь, что ты растолстела, то это скорее всего правда. Не спрашивай нас, мы отказываемся отвечать.
2. Научись управлять сиденьем унитаза. Если оно поднято, опусти его.
3. Не делай стрижку. Никогда. Длинные волосы всегда привлекательнее коротких. Одна из основных причин, из-за которых мужчины не женятся - это то, что замужние женщины всегда делают стрижку, а к этому времени тебе уже никуда от нее не деться.
4. Дни рождения, святого Валентина и юбилеи - это не крестовые походы в поисках очередного безупречного подарка!
5. Если ты задаешь вопрос, на который тебе не нужен ответ, будь готова услышать ответ, который тебе не хотелось бы слышать.
6. Иногда мы думаем не о тебе. Смирись с этим.
7. Никогда не спрашивай нас, о чем мы думаем, если ты не готова обсудить такие проблемы, как мусор в пупке, стрельбу из дробовика и автогонки.
8. Воскресенье = спорт. Это как полнолуние или прилив. Да будет так.
9. Покупки - это не спорт, и мы НИКОГДА не будем думать иначе.
10. Когда мы куда-нибудь собираемся, все, что ты наденешь - просто прекрасно. Серьезно.
11. У тебя достаточно одежды.
12. У тебя слишком много обуви.
13. Плач - это шантаж.
14. Твой бывший возлюбленный - идиот.
15. Проси то, чего хочется. Нужно понять вот что: Тонкие намеки не помогают, толстые намеки не помогают, ясные намеки не помогают. Просто СКАЖИ.
16. Нет, мы не знаем, какой сегодня день. И никогда не будем знать. Отметь все юбилеи в календаре.
17. Да, писать стоя труднее, поэтому мы неизбежно будем иногда промахиваться.
18. У большинства мужчин три пары обуви. Что дает тебе повод думать, что мы можем помочь тебе выбрать одну пару из твоих тридцати, которая идеально подойдет к твоему платью?
19. ДА и НЕТ - ответы, которые идеально подходят почти к любому вопросу.
20. Приди к нам с проблемой, если хочешь, чтобы она решилась. Для плача в жилетку у тебя есть подружки.
21. Головная боль длиной в 17 месяцев - это серьезно. Сходи к врачу.
22. Не притворяйся. Нам лучше чувствовать себя несостоятельными, чем обманываемыми.
23. Ни в твоих, ни в наших интересах вместе участвовать в конкурсе.
24. Нет, не имеет значения, в каком.
25. Все, что было сказано 6 месяцев назад, неприемлемо для спора. Все слова теряют силу через 7 дней.
26. Если ты не согласна одеваться, как подружки Памелы Андерсон из последнего сериала, не требуй, чтобы мы поступали так же благородно, как мужчины из того же сериала.
27. Если что-нибудь из сказанного нами можно понять двояко, и один из смыслов тебя огорчает или злит - значит, мы имели в виду второе.
28. Не запрещай нам пялиться на женщин, мы все равно будем это делать, это в генах.
29. Не три лампу, если тебе не нужно, чтобы появился джин.
30. Ты можешь ИЛИ попросить нас что-то сделать, ИЛИ сказать нам, как тебе хочется, чтобы это было сделано - А НЕ ТО И ДРУГОЕ СРАЗУ.
31. По возможности, говори все, что хочешь сказать, во время рекламы.
32. Христофору Колумбу не нужен был поводырь, нам тоже.
33. Женщины, которые надели подпирающий грудь бюстгальтер и блузку с глубоким вырезом, автоматически теряют право жаловаться на то, что кто-то пялится на их сиськи.
34. Подпирающий грудь бюстгальтер и блузку с глубоким вырезом должны носить больше женщин, нам нравится пялиться на их сиськи.
35. Отношения никогда не останутся такими же, как в первые два месяца знакомства.
36. ВСЕ мужчины различают 16 цветов, как в настройке Windows по умолчанию. Персик - это фрукт, а не цвет.
37. Тыква - это тоже фрукт.
38. Если что-то чешется, то его будут чесать.
39. Пиво так же занимательно для нас, как для тебя сумочки.
40. Если это НАШ дом, я не понимаю, почему МОИ вещи в беспорядке сваливаются в подвале / кладовке / на чердаке.
41. Мы не телепаты и никогда ими не будем. Наша неспособность читать твои мысли не доказывает, что мы плохо относимся к тебе.
42. Если мы спросили в чем дело, и ты сказала: Все в порядке, мы будем поступать словно все в порядке. Мы знаем, что ты врешь, но выяснение истины не стоит возможного скандала.
43. Если ты прослышала от своей старой подружки о том, что она фигурирует в наших эротических фантазиях, не волнуйся: фантазии включали тебя И ее, вас обеих сразу.
44. Что такое стразы???????!!!!!!!!

----------

